# fabulous fishy feb



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Friends and Fauxs, it's fabulous fishy feb time

It's time to get one butt off the couch and another butt in your hand.
You have from Feb 1st to Feb 29th to catch a fish and enter it into the comp. It can be any fish of any size but if you want to win, make sure it has a great story attached to it because from March 5th to March 12th we will all be voting on who gets the prize.

And what a prize, the winner gets a pink rod from Gra.
Gra has been pacing up and down desperate to give his pink rod to some one. He has whipped it up with his own fair hands and it's ready to deliver to the most deserving in our ranks.

This isn't just any rod, it's made from willow and has unicorn hair running through the centre of it, or to put it in layman's terms: 7' IM6 blank, decent guides, Fuji VSS grip and reel seat with a nice contoured fore grip. Of course some very nice marbling in three shades of blue and the all-important AKFF sticker kindly donated by "He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named".

One entry per customer but don't panic, you can get on the board and upgrade with a bigger donut later.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

OK, how do we enter?

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52856

Mangrove Jackie 48cm.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Junglefisher said:


> OK, how do we enter?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52856


You just did, but along with the link, say what fish and size you are entering.


----------



## matt17 (Feb 4, 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53111

not sure if I can enter, but here is my entry. A few funny stories in there too, including the flying bull mullet and our my stupidity in forgetting to bring my reels :? :shock:

fish caught:

2 flatties : 51cm and 48cm
1 bream: 31cm
1 crazy bull mullet ! : 32cm

8)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You mean I have to catch a fish? That's going to rule me out for this month!

Looks like a very worthy prize too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53123

61cm Yellowfin Tuna.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That pink rod, yes I'm man enough to call it pink, has me mesmerised.....

Here's my contribution, it contains a fish of unknown size, call it 45cm.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53346


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Saw this rod in person today, Sweeet! Somebody is going to be very happy with it 8).


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

I've got an upgrade but won't be home till next week to write about it... 20kg cobia at swr this morning.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

My Bream from the pine river - QLD
biggest bream so far at 15 but hopefully ill get bigger ones as i get older
http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53406


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Super condensed version of events as I'm tapping this out on my phone. Cobia Double hookup. One on 6lb silly string, the other on 30lb not so silly string. Would love to say i got the 20kg on 6lb but that'd be like trying to sell something in a thread about nothing... No-one will buy it. Photo of the fish over in the swr thread. I can't link from my phone. Will give a full report next week when i can type with more than one finger.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

It's to much of a special prize to not have a crack. I recon i'll throw my cattie in as a long shot, gotta be in it to win it right? :?

viewforum.php?f=17


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Snapper, 58, with a story about getting towed by jumping sharks

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53428

I done missed the date but here it is anyway


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

And gra was feeling worthless as a human being because he thought no one want his fabulous purple (pink) rod!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't belive the lack of entries in one of the best fishing months of the year.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OK - for a chance to get my hands on Gra's hot purple rod, I'll submit this report featuring me getting a good hard pull while giving a bird a ride - not to mention 46cm of pink  viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52913


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

patwah said:


> You bad ass


Moi ?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

patwah said:


> solatree said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


Beaucoup ?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You sure this isn't a gay bar? not that there's anything wrong with gay bars, the service is always excellent, but I prefer the normal ones on tits-out Fridays.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> You sure this isn't a gay bar? not that there's anything wrong with gay bars, the service is always excellent, but I prefer the normal ones on tits-out Fridays.


Shit! I've had to much to drink, I thought I was still at Paddy's Bar! I actually thought the topic was "fabulous fleshy feb" and that's what got my attention.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

link to my trip report as promised. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53496


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats a great fish, taste good?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Excellent. They taste excellent.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Righto, I haven't seen gra's purple gracing a trip report yet, it's not in a garage collecting dust I hope.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done rackraider, i hope you realise you're now obliged to go out a catch something with that nice purple rod to produce another trip report!


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I cant wait to, I think ill bring it to fraser to catch a few whting and bream
By the way Gra, What line rating is the blank? I'm not sure what sort on reel/line on it


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations Rackraider. That is a stonker bream and a ripper report to go with it. A deserving win. Now we just need another one with pic of the purpley-pink rod in it.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys,
I've decided to whack a little 2500 sized sienna on it. Hopefully I'll be getting some good fish over on Fraser with it.
I'm going to use it as a bass rod, so look out for some reports from Baroon Pocket and upper pine.
Gra, Once again, Thank you so much, I had a Little go of it this arvo in the pool. It feels like it will load up nicely.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jack hope you can find a bass to test the limits of the new rod, and congrats on your success.


----------

